# Der 7. Sinn - Frauen im Strassenverkehr...1973 (1xVid)



## Marco2 (10 Juni 2018)

*...damals ernst gemeint, heute was zum schmunzeln !*


----------



## Chamser81 (11 Juni 2018)

Damals halt normal, heute wäre dies ein riesiger Skandal! 

:thx:


----------



## opah1 (23 Juni 2018)

Ein Klassiker...


----------



## Tittelelli (23 Juni 2018)

Manche Männer sind auch nicht besser. Gestern hat ein ca25,jähriger in unserer Straße versucht rückwärts einzuparken. Nach fast 25 Min hat er dann aufgegeben


----------



## Bender.66 (10 Juli 2018)

Einfach nur Kult :thx:


----------



## hirnknall (13 Juli 2018)

Wenn das die Saudis wüssten


----------

